# Does Audi plan to import these (new A6 Allroad)to NA?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

From what I've heard and read, it seems that the new (C6) A6 Allroad won't be imported here anytime in the foreseeable future. Maybe the A6 Avant and the Q7 are just right for our market. Buy why not have one vehicle that does both the A6 Avant's and the Q7's jobs almost as well, and at the same time? Maybe the upcoming Q5( nex gen A4 Avant based) is more suited for the NA market.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Does Audi plan to import these (new A6 Allroad)to NA? (chernaudi)*

no confirmation yet. The "word" is if Audi did bring in the new allroad as is it would be in the $60K range.......to high of a price point to make a business case here in NA, The other part of this is Audi is considering bringing it here without the air suspension (Volvo XC wagon, subie outback) to get the price point down. We may here as early as the Detriot Auto Show.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Does Audi plan to import these (k2allroad)*

I knew it was kinda doubtful, at least in its current form. According to Wikipedia, the A6 Allroad, in most Euro markets, sells for more that the Q7.


----------

